# Need to ID a bike please



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

Whilst out riding today I saw a woman on a black bike with the word "SPECIALISED" written on the frame in a bright fluorescent pink, and I fell in love with it 

Can anyone possibly ID it from that description please?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Sep 2008)

Was it a road bike or an MTB type bike?


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

I'm not 100% certain but think it's more likely a MTB type as it looked quite chunky and solid and we were riding forest trails. Do women's MTB's have dropped frames?


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

> www.specialized.com
> 
> you might find it amongst that lot.



A brief look at that site tells me it was almost certainly a XC Trail bike looking at frame type, just need to track down which one now


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

It was almost identical to the one at the bottom of this page ... http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/specialized-2009-mountain-bikes-and-bits-17461

I thought it had more pink on it though, but I could be wrong as I only got a passing glance at it.

View attachment 1152


----------



## Will1985 (13 Sep 2008)

Been googling - is it this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebicycleescape/2596870500/


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Been googling - is it this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebicycleescape/2596870500/




No, too much pink and too pale 

I'm fairly certain it's the one I posted above. The word "specialized" was written in pink exactly like that. It's just the pink/white criss-cross design I'm not sure about but then she was stood astride it as I passed so might not have noticed it. I was concentrating on getting the name of it as I passed by


----------



## Will1985 (13 Sep 2008)

OK....good to know that the girls check out the bike before the rider too!!


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

Will1985 said:


> OK....good to know that the girls check out the bike before the rider too!!



Haha! I couldn't even tell you what the woman looked like or what she was wearing, I only noticed the bike 

Mind you I can't say the same about the group of guys that went hurtling past a little before that  

Anyway, now that I've tracked down what bike it is, next question is where can I buy one from????


----------



## purplemoon (13 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> Anyway, now that I've tracked down what bike it is, next question is where can I buy one from????



Don't worry, I've found the answer!

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17340&catID=617

*£999.99*


----------



## BMR (14 Sep 2008)

Typical, The guys go all technical the girls go for colour, its the same in my trade ask a woman what car she drives, answer "its a red one", where as the guys can tell you the name of the person that built the bike and what tools were used.


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> Don't worry, I've found the answer!
> 
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17340&catID=617
> 
> *£999.99*



Sort of price one has to pay for a *decent* full-sus MTB... indeed they can be much more expensive..example


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Sort of price one has to pay for a *decent* full-sus MTB... indeed they can be much more expensive..example




WOW!!!  Now that *is* a nice bike 

The bike I've got is 'ok' my needs at the moment but I can certainly see myself buying a proper MTB some time soon and I _really, really_ want that Specialized one, so I'd better get saving up for it!


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

Nah.. what you need is a road bike!


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Nah.. what you need is a road bike!



 I was waiting for someone to come up with that 

Funny you say that actually, but whilst out riding yesterday I found it more comfortable when I pushed my weight onto my seat bones so I was leaning forwards rather than being in an upright position, and it immediately eased the pressure and pain on the base of my spine. I also found raising the seat another inch helped too. 

Now I always thought I'd never be able to ride one of those proper road bikes because of the position you have to sit in, but maybe I was wrong


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

Well, Mr W is hopefully out of plaster soon and will free me up some time, whereupon you'll have to come up to Chateau Wafflycat and you can have a go on my recumbent trike and my road bike! 

I've got..

tourer
road (race)
hybrid
recumbent trike

Mr W has 
road
tourer
TT bike (a one-off)

Wafflycat Mnr has
2 x Cervelo road bikes
Cervelo time trial bike
basic MTB
Cyclocross
road 'hack'

So you'll see plenty - just not a lot of off-road stuff!


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

And here was me thinking I was being greedy wanting a second bike when I've only just got the first one! 

I saw a photo of one of your bikes (think it was your son's) on an older thread last week and it looked amazing! One of my other son's once built himself a very nice bike but not being remotely interested in them at the time I couldn't tell you what it was. 

Speaking to him earlier this morning he's impressed at my newfound interest in cycling and is thinking of getting himself another bike and joining us


----------



## wafflycat (14 Sep 2008)

You will soon learn that the ideal number of bikes is n+1 where n = number of bikes currently owned


----------



## purplemoon (14 Sep 2008)

Yes, I can certainly see this being true, especially given my addictive nature


----------

